# Timing Southwest's Hawaii Flight Sale



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2019)

We are staying in Maui at WKORVN the last week of May.  

beatofhawaii.com is saying that they feel that Southwest may not commence flights to Hawaii until June.  I've been waiting on the sidelines to book air thinking that SWA would've had tickets for Spring on sale by now.  Currently Alaska, 1 Alaska companion pass, my price per ticket is about $440 for 4 tickets from Sacramento.  

Normally I would jump on this price, but in this case I'm unsure if I should wait or not...


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

Government shutdown is holding things up at this point.


----------



## klpca (Jan 25, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> We are staying in Maui at WKORVN the last week of May.
> 
> beatofhawaii.com is saying that they feel that Southwest may not commence flights to Hawaii until June.  I've been waiting on the sidelines to book air thinking that SWA would've had tickets for Spring on sale by now.  Currently Alaska, 1 Alaska companion pass, my price per ticket is about $440 for 4 tickets from Sacramento.
> 
> Normally I would jump on this price, but in this case I'm unsure if I should wait or not...



When does your Alaska companion fare code expire? Can you use it on another trip? I personally would just use Alaska on this trip and use Southwest next time.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2019)

deleted


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Government shutdown is holding things up at this point.



...and they have to complete certification with FAA after gov't starts back up



klpca said:


> When does your Alaska companion fare code expire? Can you use it on another trip? I personally would just use Alaska on this trip and use Southwest next time.



In June.  :-(


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

klpca said:


> When does your Alaska companion fare code expire? Can you use it on another trip? I personally would just use Alaska on this trip and use Southwest next time.


I agree on this.  It sounds like a great price.  We got our tickets for Maui in March awhile ago.  I didn't want to chance waiting for Southwest.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jan 25, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> We are staying in Maui at WKORVN the last week of May.
> 
> beatofhawaii.com is saying that they feel that Southwest may not commence flights to Hawaii until June.  I've been waiting on the sidelines to book air thinking that SWA would've had tickets for Spring on sale by now.  Currently Alaska, 1 Alaska companion pass, my price per ticket is about $440 for 4 tickets from Sacramento.
> 
> Normally I would jump on this price, but in this case I'm unsure if I should wait or not...



I had the same dilemma.  I looked at the May flights I wanted on Alaska that would arrive at the time I wanted (not 9:45PM) and at the availability of three seats in a row (Alaska allows you to see how booked the flight is before you choose it).  Based on that, I went ahead and bought the tickets.  I had been waiting for the price impact of Southwest entering the market but decided the flight timing and the right seats were more important to me than the lowest price.  Later in the day I read that Southwest has delayed their entry into the Hawaiian market due to the shutdown so I was glad I did it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2019)

How do you see how booked the flight is on Alaska?   I never noticed.


----------



## davidvel (Jan 25, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> How do you see how booked the flight is on Alaska?   I never noticed.


After you search for flights you will see a button to see seats.


----------



## triangulum33 (Jan 25, 2019)

I see it now.  Cool, thanks!

Gov't is opening back up!
Come on FAA!!!!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> I see it now.  Cool, thanks!
> 
> Gov't is opening back up!
> Come on FAA!!!!


My guess is it's going to take awhile for these agencies to get back in gear.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2019)

Found this posted yesterday.  https://thehill.com/policy/transpor...dyeJIPayVlqSMIPz38UUeX500XkKrh7RW1bz7-NvJJW18
 Even though the article says SW could start flights as early as March if the government shutdown ends within a few days I still wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## brianfox (Jan 25, 2019)

And the shutdown may happen again in three weeks.  I would not count on SWA starting Hawaii in time for your travel.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 31, 2019)

I’m really excited about Southwest going to Hawaii but I don’t see how they can beat the total cost we pay using the Alaska Airline companion passes.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 31, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> I’m really excited about Southwest going to Hawaii but I don’t see how they can beat the total cost we pay using the Alaska Airline companion passes.



It will meet or beat if you apply the Southwest Companion pass. And it may spark a price war.  I am banking on it lowering the prices for all carriers. Just hope they will implement in time for our trip in late June.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 31, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> I’m really excited about Southwest going to Hawaii but I don’t see how they can beat the total cost we pay using the Alaska Airline companion passes.



Let's see: 
Alaska companion fare $121, 
SW companion fare $5.70, plus 2 free bags, cancel at N/C up to 10 minutes before departure, free change fees, more legroom in coach, no seat fees, no gate lice during boarding


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 31, 2019)

That’s a good deal. Sadly I don’t fly enough to earn a SW companion pass.  Before kids my DH & I flew so much for our jobs that we never paid for plane tickets to Hawaii.


----------



## Pathways (Jan 31, 2019)

jehb2 said:


> That’s a good deal. Sadly I don’t fly enough to earn a SW companion pass. Before kids my DH & I flew so much for our jobs that we never paid for plane tickets to Hawaii.



Apply until 2/11, the SW credit card gives you Companion Pass for spending only $4k over the next 4 months.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for the information.  Right now I earn about $1000 cash back on my Costco card (I charge everything).  My husband and I both have an Alaska credit card so we get 2 companion tickets.  I apply the $1000 cash back to the cost of the plane ticket + companion ticket fees + cc annual fees.  So all I really have to pay for out-of-pocket is 1 ticket to Hawaii but I get a total of 4.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks for posting this article:  https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-airline-update/  I found this to be the best update I have seen on SWA.

What's interesting is the last paragraph:

"A 2016 Northeastern University study based on 2010 data found that when they (SWA) enter a market, a whopping 24% drop in airfares can be anticipated."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 4, 2019)

Exciting news, if you don't mind flying economy.  https://thepointsguy.com/news/south...8mOx1ANp2TU2b5NVcyT5tVv18ZlwyJiHYbdg5dYovcVGo


----------



## Luanne (Feb 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exciting news, if you don't mind flying economy.  https://thepointsguy.com/news/south...8mOx1ANp2TU2b5NVcyT5tVv18ZlwyJiHYbdg5dYovcVGo


When I was young I would fly any way I could, the cheapest I could, to go to Hawaii.  I remember flying stand by on one trip.  For certain travelers, this will be wonderful news.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 5, 2019)

we're coming from the east coast and ticket prices are so high. looks like we will have to fly into CA and then to Hawaii. I already booked on leg of the trip on AA for $182 pp out of San Diego.  I also was waiting for SW but doesn't look promising.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 5, 2019)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> we're coming from the east coast and ticket prices are so high. looks like we will have to fly into CA and then to Hawaii. I already booked on leg of the trip on AA for $182 pp out of San Diego.  I also was waiting for SW but doesn't look promising.


Southwest had their first flight today from Oakland to Honolulu.  No passengers.


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 5, 2019)

Test flight just landed!  https://flightaware.com/live/flight/SWA8725
Here's an article on the test flight and more timing speculation: https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-airline-update/


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2019)

Speculation question:  Does anybody know if Southwest will have a longer timeframe for booking airfare to Hawaii than they do for their Mainland flight schedule?  I like to book my Hawaii airfare as far out as possible (330 days?) to maximize options.  If Southwest follows their short timeframe calendar for booking Hawaii flights, that's going to require serious scheduling adjustments.

Dave


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 5, 2019)

So excited! plus I just earned my companion fare!!!


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 5, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Speculation question:  Does anybody know if Southwest will have a longer timeframe for booking airfare to Hawaii than they do for their Mainland flight schedule?  I like to book my Hawaii airfare as far out as possible (330 days?) to maximize options.  If Southwest follows their short timeframe calendar for booking Hawaii flights, that's going to require serious scheduling adjustments.


As of Jan 31, 2019, they are booking out through October 1, 2019.  Shorter timeframe than the majors, but not exactly what I would classify as "short timeframe".  Southwest is all about operational efficiency, so I can't see them adding the complexity to their booking system of having different booking windows based on location.  Think about the complexity that would be created to book a connecting flight from, say, Denver, where the initial leg from Denver to California was outside the normal booking window, but the CA to HI leg is inside the window.

They didn't extend it when they started flying international, so I can't see them extending it for Hawaii.

Kurt


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 6, 2019)

Fun to watch the footage of the test flight arrival!  https://www.khon2.com/amp/news/loca...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 6, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> As of Jan 31, 2019, they are booking out through October 1, 2019.  Shorter timeframe than the majors, but not exactly what I would classify as "short timeframe".  Southwest is all about operational efficiency, so I can't see them adding the complexity to their booking system of having different booking windows based on location.  Think about the complexity that would be created to book a connecting flight from, say, Denver, where the initial leg from Denver to California was outside the normal booking window, but the CA to HI leg is inside the window.
> 
> They didn't extend it when they started flying international, so I can't see them extending it for Hawaii.
> 
> Kurt



Ok, thanks. Those are certainly good points. But 9 months out is still shorter than the 11 available with other carriers. I hadn’t considered the connections side of things. Flying from the West Coast direct to Hawaii for me is usually a one flight thing.

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 6, 2019)

The great thing about Southwest is every seat can be FREE with points, as long as you have enough points, and we have not paid for a single seat in at least six years.  I guess all of the timeshare maintenance fees are paying off.  We have been known to pay for the kids' flights as well with points.  The credit card is great and pays for itself each year.  The fee is worth the points you get added to your account, so it's not a waste to have the card and pay each year.


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 6, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The great thing about Southwest is every seat can be FREE with points, as long as you have enough points, and we have not paid for a single seat in at least six years.  I guess all of the timeshare maintenance fees are paying off.  We have been known to pay for the kids' flights as well with points.  The credit card is great and pays for itself each year.  The fee is worth the points you get added to your account, so it's not a waste to have the card and pay each year.



And that's why I'm waiting with baited breath for our late June/early July trip...we have lots of points and companion pass for 2019.  It is literally worth $5000 - $6000 to me!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 7, 2019)

Another good sign: SWA HNL Gates are complete.

https://www.jeffsetter.com/southwest-air-gates-at-hnl-gates-are-complete/


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 8, 2019)

I read an article this week that Tuesday they completed the CA to Hawaii ETOPS qualifying flight and then on Weds completed a flight from Honolulu to Dallas. So they're getting very close. If they can avoid delays with any additional government shut downs they estimate they can start selling tickets as early as the end of this month and begin flights sometime in March.

Still, we decided not to wait. Flights to the islands are expensive enough I'm only willing to pay them every other year. Since we're going to Maui this year, we went ahead and made other plans for 2020 (we're not last minute planners obviously). I am anxious to see their pricing and, who knows, if they're cheap enough from our home airport, I suppose I could always cancel our current plans and we could start looking at the islands as a more frequent vacation destination.

I'm  not really holding my breath on prices being so low we'll be able to think about going every year. For the most part, SWA's compares favorably with the other major players in the market but, pricing isn't always that much lower and sometimes their routing is a little chaotic for us. We prefer them for their bags-fly-free policy and we MUCH prefer their boarding process when compared to the gate-lice anxiety packed adventure on other airlines but, Hawaii flights have always been cost prohibitive from our smallish airport so every other year is more likely. The difference will be it's more likely every other year on SWA's instead of on UAL.

If we lived out west instead of in the Midwest I'm sure we'd be much more excited about SWA's entry into Hawaii.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 8, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> I read an article this week that Tuesday they completed the CA to Hawaii ETOPS qualifying flight and then on Weds completed a flight from Honolulu to Dallas. So they're getting very close. If they can avoid delays with any additional government shut downs they estimate they can start selling tickets as early as the end of this month and begin flights sometime in March.
> 
> Still, we decided not to wait. Flights to the islands are expensive enough I'm only willing to pay them every other year. Since we're going to Maui this year, we went ahead and made other plans for 2020 (we're not last minute planners obviously). I am anxious to see their pricing and, who knows, if they're cheap enough from our home airport, I suppose I could always cancel our current plans and we could start looking at the islands as a more frequent vacation destination.
> 
> ...


We read last week that they didn't include bids for pilots on their flight bid  for March so they are missing that piece. Maybe April.


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh boy, I SOOOO would like to believe this rumor from Beat of Hawaii: 
*Hawaii Valentine’s Day | Could Southwest Have A Sweet Surprise?*
https://beatofhawaii.com/hawaii-valentines-day-could-southwest-have-the-sweet-surprise/


----------



## pspercy (Feb 10, 2019)

Will they keep 3-3 seating with no assigned seats?


----------



## controller1 (Feb 10, 2019)

pspercy said:


> Will they keep 3-3 seating with no assigned seats?



I can't imagine Southwest is going to change their business model.  They didn't change it when they started serving international destinations.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 13, 2019)

dougp26364 said:


> ...and then on Weds completed a flight from Honolulu to Dallas.





BDMX2 said:


> And that's why I'm waiting with baited breath for our late June/early July trip.



Wow!  I feel silly but this is pretty exciting.  I already have my tickets, but I need to buy my sister’s.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 13, 2019)

https://thepointsguy.com/news/southwest-new-fees-next-year/

Southwest is probably going to offer a business class with 2-2 seating for Hawaii and other long flights.  That is what the above article is about.


----------



## mark201235 (Feb 13, 2019)

BDMX2 said:


> Oh boy, I SOOOO would like to believe this rumor from Beat of Hawaii:
> *Hawaii Valentine’s Day | Could Southwest Have A Sweet Surprise?*
> https://beatofhawaii.com/hawaii-valentines-day-could-southwest-have-the-sweet-surprise/




We have flights booked to Aruba for mid August (companion pass), and are waiting for an RCI match to an OGS. If a match doesn't happen by the time Southwest opens for Hawaii bookings, I'm gonna cancel the Aruba flights and book to Hawaii. Not a bad problem to have and one of the main reasons we fly Southwest. Easy (and free unless higher fare of course) to cancel flights and rebook.

Mark


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 13, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> https://thepointsguy.com/news/southwest-new-fees-next-year/
> 
> *Southwest is probably going to* offer a business class with 2-2 seating for Hawaii and other long flights.  That is what the above article is about.


Just to clarify:  _Southwest _has said nothing or done nothing to indicate they would offer a 2-2 seating or first / business class seat.  This idea was just the rambling thoughts of "Helane Becker, an airline analyst", according to the article.

I wouldn't hold my breath...

Kurt


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 13, 2019)

https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-airline-update/
More drumming up excitement!


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Since I may just be *mildly* obsessing over this...looks like a flight from OAK to HNL should be taking off any second now: https://flightaware.com/live/flight/SWA8725/history/20190214/1900Z/KOAK/PHNL

Found the info here: https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-test-more-hawaii-tests-scheduled/2869014002/

OK, I really should be working!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2019)

I keep waiting for the big announcement myself, but not for me, for my daughter and her family because they have yet to take their kids to Hawaii, and this southwest announcement might just be the ticket.  Get it?   Yes, I really do crack myself up.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 14, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> this southwest announcement might just be the ticket.  Get it?   Yes, I really do crack myself up.



You get a boarding pass on this one. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 14, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> You get a boarding pass on this one.
> 
> Dave


Yes, that's true.   I keep waiting for the announcement, so I am just such a nerd.  I wouldn't fly SW to Hawaii with no first class, and according to Kurt (Pigsdad), there will be no such thing as business class.  I shouldn't read all of those Points Guy bloviators.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 15, 2019)

I’m watching eagerly too. Our son and DiL are “booked” to use one of our Kona Coast weeks in December, and they most certainly could use a reduction in airfare for their family of five!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I’m watching eagerly too. Our son and DiL are “booked” to use one of our Kona Coast weeks in December, and they most certainly could use a reduction in airfare for their family of five!


Southwest is only booking out to September at this time so your family has a bit of time.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2019)

So no announcement yesterday, on LUV day.  Well, I was so sure it would be announced on 2/14.


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 15, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So no announcement yesterday, on LUV day.  Well, I was so sure it would be announced on 2/14.



Yeah, I wanted to believe it, but no such luck.  I'm hopeful it will just be a matter of a week or so...reading this article is leading me to believe it could be very soon: https://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2019/02/14/southwest-airlines-hawaii-flights.html


----------



## controller1 (Feb 15, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, that's true.   I keep waiting for the announcement, so I am just such a nerd.  I wouldn't fly SW to Hawaii with no first class, and according to Kurt (Pigsdad), there will be no such thing as business class.  I shouldn't read all of those Points Guy bloviators.



Yep, since Southwest did not change their business model when they started flying internationally, I don't expect them to do so when they start Hawaii.

But I'm with you. Southwest is not in my plans. We've been fortunate enough to fly First Class every time to Hawaii and I don't plan on moving to coach anytime soon.  I like that 8 1/2 hours of comfortable seating from DFW>OGG and the return.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 15, 2019)

controller1 said:


> Yep, since Southwest did not change their business model when they started flying internationally, I don't expect them to do so when they start Hawaii.
> 
> But I'm with you. Southwest is not in my plans. We've been fortunate enough to fly First Class every time to Hawaii and I don't plan on moving to coach anytime soon.  I like that 8 1/2 hours of comfortable seating from DFW>OGG and the return.


Oh, yes, the first-class seating is wonderful.  We just happened to luck into lie-flat seats on a United flight out of SFO next Friday.  The original plan was a flight one hour later out of SFO, but United adjusted our flight to  the 9 AM one, and I was upset, called United and said, "I don't want to move from the flight we were on."  The woman who answered the call said they cancelled that particular flight we booked, but we definitely should keep what we assigned to because we are booked on the flight with lie-flat seats.  Oh, yeah!  

I love Alaska, but they couldn't beat United's price on this particular day and time.  

Now I hope I don't get to where I have to fly in lie-flat first-class seats.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 15, 2019)

Southwest is in-fact debating revenue options....that's what started the blogs wagging....

Don't think 2x2 seating is likely....but do think a business section is coming.  Possibly like United's new premium seating?  
Who knows....



> Southwest Airlines Co. Chief Executive Officer Gary Kelly piqued investor curiosity recently when he said new ways to generate revenue are “under construction.’’
> 
> The discounter barely has a toe in the big pool of money that rivals collect from so-called ancillary fees for, say, food bought on board or preferred seating. And Kelly has ruled out some of the juiciest mainstays at other airlines, such as charges for checked bags, assigned seats and reservation changes.
> 
> “That’s not what we do,” he said on an earnings call. Southwest has “better opportunities that fit our brand.’’


----------



## controller1 (Feb 15, 2019)

taterhed said:


> Southwest is in-fact debating revenue options....that's what started the blogs wagging....
> 
> Don't think 2x2 seating is likely....but do think a business section is coming.  Possibly like United's new premium seating?
> Who knows....



And the BA type of Business Class for Europe flights is a farce when all they do is block the middle seat and the other two seats are just as uncomfortable as ever, with the exception that no one is seated next to you.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 16, 2019)

That’s business class in Europe for many airlines. Block the center seat and give you drinks and a snack for free. But then, business class doesn’t cost 2-5x what economy costs.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2019)

taterhed said:


> Southwest is in-fact debating revenue options....that's what started the blogs wagging....
> 
> Don't think 2x2 seating is likely....but do think a business section is coming.  Possibly like United's new premium seating?
> Who knows....


Is United's new premium seating where they charge you extra for an Economy seat, but it's just closer to the front of the plane?  I saw this option when I was booking a recent flight.  I had the choice of Economy Plus, which was more leg room, and this new Economy for about $9.00 more, but it was still a basic Economy seat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 17, 2019)

controller1 said:


> And the BA type of Business Class for Europe flights is a farce when all they do is block the middle seat and the other two seats are just as uncomfortable as ever, with the exception that no one is seated next to you.


Agree with that.  I don't see why they would leave the same seats.  They should take out the other seats and put the comfortable seats in.  But I doubt we will fly SW to Hawaii.  Most of our kids would be thrilled with regular old SW seats.  I only have one spoiled son, but he is also very tall, two inches taller than Rick, and he is not a small guy, so he needs 1st, and they have a baby under 2.  I cannot imagine taking a toddler as active as our little Bella on a coach flight to Hawaii.


----------



## davidvel (Feb 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Agree with that.  I don't see why they would leave the same seats.  They should take out the other seats and put the comfortable seats in.  But I doubt we will fly SW to Hawaii.  Most of our kids would be thrilled with regular old SW seats.  I only have one spoiled son, but he is also very tall, two inches taller than Rick, and he is not a small guy, so he needs 1st, and they have a baby under 2.  I cannot imagine taking a toddler as active as our little Bella on a coach flight to Hawaii.


And the other first class customers probably can't imagine a relaxing trip shared with an active 2 year old. It's all about perspective.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Agree with that.  I don't see why they would leave the same seats.  They should take out the other seats and put the comfortable seats in.  But I doubt we will fly SW to Hawaii.  Most of our kids would be thrilled with regular old SW seats.  I only have one spoiled son, but he is also very tall, two inches taller than Rick, and he is not a small guy, so he needs 1st, and they have a baby under 2.  I cannot imagine taking a toddler as active as our little Bella on a coach flight to Hawaii.


We traveled every summer with two small children, one of them VERY active.  We always flew coach.  Couldn't afford anything more for the four of us.  But that was back in the days when you could get up and stroll up and down the aisle and kind of hang out in the back.  The crew called it the "family" area.  We got upgraded [free] on one flight to Hawaii when the type of plane was switched out.  My younger dd and I ended up in first class on the upper level of the plane and the rest of the family (4 in all) ended up downstairs in business class.  Spoiled the younger one for life.  She has somehow managed to get upgraded free a few times, but for long flights she will pay for a business class seat.


----------



## richardrose (Feb 17, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> We are staying in Maui at WKORVN the last week of May.
> 
> beatofhawaii.com is saying that they feel that Southwest may not commence flights to Hawaii until June.  I've been waiting on the sidelines to book air thinking that SWA would've had tickets for Spring on sale by now.  Currently Alaska, 1 Alaska companion pass, my price per ticket is about $440 for 4 tickets from Sacramento.
> 
> Normally I would jump on this price, but in this case I'm unsure if I should wait or not...



We always drove to San Francisco for the flight as deals are easier  to get there and near airport in a hotel you stay 1 night they store your car for free next morn shuttle to airport and board plane


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 17, 2019)

*Final Southwest Hawaii Tests Include Hilo | Ticket Sales Imminent*
https://beatofhawaii.com/final-southwest-hawaii-tests-include-hilo/


----------



## taterhed (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, the mechanics' contract better also be imminent.....or it ain't gonna work so good.
IMO


----------



## taterhed (Feb 17, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Is United's new premium seating where they charge you extra for an Economy seat, but it's just closer to the front of the plane?  I saw this option when I was booking a recent flight.  I had the choice of Economy Plus, which was more leg room, and this new Economy for about $9.00 more, but it was still a basic Economy seat.



No, it's completely different.  I sat (for a few minutes) in them in a new aircraft on the way to Hawaii.

They are maroon (purple?) colored. They have more room, more benefits (food, drink) and more space.  Not sure how it really works, but they are NOT regular economy.

I also think they will be high-priced at first.  Hopefully, the price will come down.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2019)

taterhed said:


> No, it's completely different.  I sat (for a few minutes) in them in a new aircraft on the way to Hawaii.
> 
> They are maroon (purple?) colored. They have more room, more benefits (food, drink) and more space.  Not sure how it really works, but they are NOT regular economy.
> 
> I also think they will be high-priced at first.  Hopefully, the price will come down.


So, is it a step up from Economy Plus?  I have heard of several airlines that do offer something like this.  It's a bit better than Economy Plus, but not quite Business Class.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 17, 2019)

Luanne said:


> So, is it a step up from Economy Plus?  I have heard of several airlines that do offer something like this.  It's a bit better than Economy Plus, but not quite Business Class.



This is what I saw/sat in.  Pretty nice.  I saw it in a 787 or 777.  Can't remember which.




Sorry United elites — your free rides in premium economy are about to come to an end. The airline’s Premium Plus cabin, currently sold as Economy Plus whenever it appears on a long-haul flight, will soon be designated an entirely different class of service.

The switchover is scheduled to begin on March 30, 2019, with Premium Plus officially launching on the first batch of international routes.

*What Is Premium Plus?*
Premium Plus is United’s new full-service premium-economy cabin. Seating is similar to what you’ll find in domestic first class, with up to 19 inches of width, 38 inches of pitch and 6 inches of recline.





United Premium plus on the 787-10 Dreamliner. Photo by Zach Honig.
Passengers also get a 13-inch HD in-flight-entertainment system, individual power and USB outlets, plus an adjustable leg rest and footrest, along with a Saks Fifth Avenue pillow and blanket and noise-reducing headphones.

Customers will be able to select Economy Plus free of charge on all connecting segments that do not have a premium-economy cabin. So a passenger purchasing Premium Plus from Miami (MIA) to Frankfurt (FRA) via Newark (EWR) will be able to sit in an Economy Plus seat on the Miami to Newark segment. Additionally, while Premium Plus tickets don’t include lounge access, customers will be eligible for discounted access to the United Club, with pricing yet to be announced.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 18, 2019)

Those look the same as American’s Premium Economy seats, at least on their transatlantic 777. They also have what they call Main Cabin Extra seats, which are standard economy seats with additional leg room. In Premium Economy you also get a bit better food with some selection. It is not quite Business Class, but a whole lot better than standard economy.


----------



## TXTortoise (Feb 18, 2019)

Keep in mind that Premium Economy to Hawaii may be dumbed down compared to Europe service, like American does, i.e., no headphones, coach boxed lunch, etc.  will be interesting to see more PE domestic competition though.


----------



## Fisch (Feb 19, 2019)

http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-news/2019/02/southwest-drops-in-at-kahului/


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 21, 2019)

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2019/0...st-flights-hawaii-awaits-faas-final-decision/


----------



## taterhed (Feb 21, 2019)

SWA awaits the FAA's final decision.

The mechanics await SWA's response as well.
We'll see...


----------



## PamMo (Feb 21, 2019)

The wait is driving me nuts! I have to buy twelve tickets to LIH, and sure would like to use our Companion Passes and points!


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 22, 2019)

PamMo said:


> The wait is driving me nuts! I have to buy twelve tickets to LIH, and sure would like to use our Companion Passes and points!


I hear you!  Although I only need 3 (possibly 4) tickets.  When are you traveling?


----------



## Fisch (Feb 27, 2019)

BOOM!!!

https://thepointsguy.com/news/south...5GGNXhahI8RXL5k0HTwcnNRjOg2i14RaDfs3G1niMorz4

Alaska and Hawaiian dropped fares to under $300 from California, now until June.


----------



## BDMX2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Fisch said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/news/south...5GGNXhahI8RXL5k0HTwcnNRjOg2i14RaDfs3G1niMorz4
> 
> Alaska and Hawaiian dropped fares to under $300 from California, now until June.



“We’ll publicly announce our timing for selling tickets and inaugurating flights to the Hawaiian Islands in the coming days"

Music to my ears (well, eyes, I guess since I'm reading it, LOL)


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 28, 2019)

We prefer flying direct from Seattle, but wouldn't hesitate to transfer in California if the fares and schedules were good.
Will wait and see, and maybe consider dropping our Alaska credit card w/companion pass next year.

I am most looking forward to seeing how the inter-island fares will be affected.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 28, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> Will wait and see, and maybe consider dropping our Alaska credit card w/companion pass next year.



Good idea about potentially dropping Alaska Card.  Since they added the $125 change fee and we have SWA companion, I am finding AK cumbersome compared to SWA. Hoping fare war will enable us to use AK companion pass from AF last year for HI which expires in Apr.  May drop AK card altogether at upcoming AF anniversary and pick up again later when needed for companion.  Saves $215 a year ( $95 + $120 companion) compared with $5.60 for SWA companion +$49 credit card.


----------



## triangulum33 (Mar 1, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good idea about potentially dropping Alaska Card.  Since they added the $125 change fee and we have SWA companion, I am finding AK cumbersome compared to SWA. Hoping fare war will enable us to use AK companion pass from AF last year for HI which expires in Apr.  May drop AK card altogether at upcoming AF anniversary and pick up again later when needed for companion.  Saves $215 a year ( $95 + $120 companion) compared with $5.60 for SWA companion +$49 credit card.



Maybe get the Southwest card!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 1, 2019)

triangulum33 said:


> Maybe get the Southwest card!



I've got 2 of them and have the SWA companion pass.  Will cancel cards and try for another companion pass next year with 2 new cards if it's still around.


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lots of good nuggets on Beat of Hawaii today: 

*Southwest Hawaii Expected Start Date*
https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-airline-update/

*Updated Southwest Hawaii Inter-Island | When It Starts/How It Works*
https://beatofhawaii.com/southwest-hawaii-inter-island/


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 4, 2019)

Tickets on sale now. VERY aggressively priced. Downside is connecting on way back. SWA does not do overnight connections, so many people in the east cannot book PNR's back. You have to buy two sep tickets.


----------



## ml855 (Mar 4, 2019)

Picked up my tickets this morning from BWI to HNL connecting through OAK.   Leaving on a Sunday in May, fare was 37,569.  Higher then I wanted but we do have a companion pass, so both of us will be flying for 37,569.  My son who will be flying on Saturday from SAT to HNL connecting through OAK, his fare was only around 9500pts. He's leaving a day earlier in order to save on pts, if he left on Sunday he would be paying around 24,500 pts. 

We both will be returning on American Airlines since I'm spending a couple of days in LA and there was nothing on the day my son wanted to return.

I'm really excited SW is flying into Hawaii since my youngest son and his wife just moved there early December.


----------



## BDMX2 (Mar 4, 2019)

ml855 said:


> Picked up my tickets this morning from BWI to HNL connecting through OAK.   Leaving on a Sunday in May, fare was 37,569.  Higher then I wanted but we do have a companion pass, so both of us will be flying for 37,569.  My son who will be flying on Saturday from SAT to HNL connecting through OAK, his fare was only around 9700pts. He's leaving a day earlier in order to save on pts, if he left on Sunday he would be paying around 24,500 pts.
> 
> We both will be returning on American Airlines since I'm spending a couple of days in LA and there was nothing on the day my son wanted to return.
> 
> I'm really excited SW is flying into Hawaii since my youngest son and his wife just moved there early December.



Well, as I posted on the other thread, I also got my flights (finally!)  Mine are late June, SJC to KOA on a Saturday was 35,086 points a piece and like you, ml855, I was hoping for a bit better, but with companion pass I can't complain too much.  I couldn't book all the way to and from the east coast in one fell swoop, so I ended up doing a handful of one way flights. I did book Hawaiian back to the mainland on our way home since SWA isn't servicing LIH yet and I was short points for one of the legs.  I would have had to pay for inter-island for that leg anyway, so that works out just fine.

Happy to have all of this waiting and speculating behind me!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 4, 2019)

Southwest should offer some good deli sandwiches for sale on the flights.  I would think they would sell pretty well, if they gave you packets of mustard and mayo to go with and not put it on ahead of time.  Soggy sandwiches don't appeal at all to me.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 4, 2019)

Prices were higher than expected when I looked this evening, even with my companion pass but I did get my inter island connectors I needed. Ill keep searching.

I’m new to the points system so I paid on my SW Cc.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 4, 2019)

Glad we bought this morning when we first heard.  Prices have increased rapidly - lots of pent-up demand. Because we weren't ready to book companions because my DH still earning his, we booked separate points fares to hold the seats on the flights. We only need one seat to get the companion booked i.e. may have to book/rebook rapidly if the flight is sold out - gulp!

Still checking AK companion and UAL and their prices are about $200 higher.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 4, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Southwest should offer some good deli sandwiches for sale on the flights.  I would think they would sell pretty well, if they gave you packets of mustard and mayo to go with and not put it on ahead of time.  Soggy sandwiches don't appeal at all to me.



They will not be serving sandwiches. They don’t have the refrigeration for it. In a statement they said they will do two snack services. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Mar 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Glad we bought this morning when we first heard.  Prices have increased rapidly - lots of pent-up demand. Because we weren't ready to book companions because my DH still earning his, we booked separate points fares to hold the seats on the flights. We only need one seat to get the companion booked i.e. may have to book/rebook rapidly if the flight is sold out - gulp!
> 
> Still checking AK companion and UAL and their prices are about $200 higher.



Which did you get?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 5, 2019)

SWA for all.

If AK or UAL prices drop below SWA, we can always cancel and book those fares, however it is difficult to beat SWA companion fare.

We have been unable to find a good use for the AK companion pass this year that beats SWA companion fare to several destinations. For several itineraries we tested, AK is $200 higher. So may drop AK card this year instead of next.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 5, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We have been unable to find a good use for the AK companion pass this year that beats SWA companion fare to several destinations. For several itineraries we tested, AK is $200 higher. So may drop AK card this year instead of next.



If you have SWA companion fare, it appears the only reason to keep the AK card is for travel to... (drum roll here) ALASKA!


----------

